# Summer Cycle!



## Beefy (May 22, 2014)

So summer is exactly a month away!! So lets hear it, whats everyone's summer cycle going to consist of if you run a summer cycle?!?!?!


----------



## losieloos (May 22, 2014)

Mainly steroids.


----------



## Beefy (May 22, 2014)

That's Classic!! lol


----------



## jennerrator (May 22, 2014)

what is yours?


----------



## RowdyBrad (May 22, 2014)

Classic summer cycle. Test, deca, adrol, dbol. Boom.

No summer abs for me.


----------



## DarksideSix (May 22, 2014)

Test P 350 wk /Tren Ace 525 wk for 12-14wks.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (May 22, 2014)

Cell-Tech...


----------



## Beefy (May 22, 2014)

Test E and Eq for 12 weeks
wks 1-2; 800mg/wk EQ frontloaded, 300mg/wk test
wks 3-12; 400mg/wk EQ, 300mg/wk test

And yeah I know its low but I'm cool with that.


----------



## ezy424 (May 22, 2014)

My summer sycle is a lot of hard work and dedication


----------



## juuced (May 22, 2014)

I want to get ripped and lean for the summer so here is what I am doing.

Test Cyp 600mg a week.  (3 shots of 200mg mon, wed, and fri)
HGH 3iu per day
B12 injections
Armour Thyriod 120mg/ day

diet and cardio of course.


----------



## AlphaD (May 22, 2014)

I'm 9 weeks in already on my 20 week cycle. 

Weeks 1-20  Test E 800mg
Weeks 1-6    Drol 100mgs
Weeks 10-20 Mast E 400mgs
Weeks 16-20 Dbol 30mgs pre/wo
And waiting for my TNE to arrive 50mgs before Squat and DL day.


----------



## snake (May 22, 2014)

juuced said:


> I want to get ripped and lean for the summer so here is what I am doing.
> 
> Test Cyp 600mg a week.  (3 shots of 200mg mon, wed, and fri)
> HGH 3iu per day
> ...



juucced,

Same here, Test Cyp 600mg a week. WED & SAT 300 mg each. I'm 4 weeks in to a 16 week run and everything is starting to tighten up nicely. BTW, nice avatar.


----------



## Get Some (May 22, 2014)

450mg Test E for 12 weeks and a good diet and cardio regimen


----------



## DreamChaser (May 22, 2014)

250 test e
150 tren a eod 
100 mast p eod
40mgs phera for 4 more weeks
Prolly adding 100 mgs epi after phera


----------



## BiologicalChemist (May 25, 2014)

60mg var for 8 wks
350mg of test C 1-20wks
Injectable winny 1-10wks
Clenabuterol throughout

Bf currently 8% this should get interesting


----------

